# where did you buy siversides in GTA?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Anybody aware of this place?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

sig said:


> Anybody aware of this place?


If you want marketed for the hobby then most or any LFS. If you don't mind using ones meant for us then almost any grocery store. T&T at promenade has lots of sea food to choose from.

Edit- Sig I thought you asked about silversides. Am I wrong?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, it is small fishes.
Thanks Jackson

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Any Chinese grocery store has them. They look like a block of ice. A frozen block of fish. If you want larger headless fish there's Silago or Bombay Duck.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I need some too! lol Are they labled as silversides usually? I would guess not...In the food stores I mean


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> I need some too! lol Are they labled as silversides usually? I would guess not...In the food stores I mean


I'm no chef but I think they are small smelt. 
^^^
No just asked mom lol she said they are not the same but look alike. She says they are silversides in the stores.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

As Jackson said... "silversides" or "frozen silver fish."


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

all the chinese grocery stores in China town have them. they call them "silver fish". I was confused too for a while. I also know that Big Al's on Steeles has em in frozen packs


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You can also try frozen baby snake heads. Those are easy to find.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It looks like easier to get rid from Anemone, that to get this fish. I will feed it with the Bass filet. We will it together 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

Jackson said:


> You can also try frozen baby snake heads. Those are easy to find.


what are u feeding baby snake heads to?


----------

